# ouvrir avec libre office un doc avec extension .rtf



## Rosybas (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai ouvert des documents .rtf que j'ai modifiés puis enregistrés de nouveau sous le même format. Mais au moment de les rouvrir, impossible ! (message : erreur générale, erreur d'entrée/sortie générale)... C'est d'autant plus étrange, que cela ne s'est produit que sur 10 % des documents que j'ai travaillés (une vingtaine au format A3 tout de même), sans raison identifiable à priori... Aucune autre application n'a pu les rouvrir, pas plus que Pdf Converter Online free... 
A l'aide !
Rosyb


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2012)

des fichiers rtf, TextEdit sait les ouvrir. Tu devrais essayer.


----------

